# Hanging Burlap



## Schmidt & Co.

Started the wall prep on a paper job today. The customer is replacing some of the 54'' commercial grade I was expecting to hang, with real burlap, and no backing. I know I probably should hang a liner first, but it's not in the budget. They will also be painting it themselves after I'm done. A concern of the customers is that the paste will pass through the weave of the burlap and lose some of it's texture. They did some mock-up's themselves & I could see some of the areas they had a concern with. 

I'm thinking of lightly pasting the wall first with clay & see how my first test panel goes...any suggestions?

As a side note, I will also suggest they prime the burlap with guards prior to painting.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Yeah, I'd dry hang it will clay also. Paste the wall, and let it tack up to the point of almost dry. Then run the roller over it to 're-wet' it, and hang. 

Have you tried to trim the edges on a table, or do you plan on busting the seams on the wall?

Also bring some big push pins to hold it in place until it grabs the wall and dries.

Why the Gardz for a primer? I'd probably opt for an acrylic myself.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Thanks for the input PWG. I haven't cut into it yet, but am going to try busting the seams. Just have to see how it goes.

I was thinking guards because I was worried that a regular acrylic would re-wet the clay & bubble up the burlap. This is real burlap & I can see my hand through it.....


----------



## daArch

I concur, dry hang with clay - but use strippable clay. Once they paint it you want the strippable so it can be pulled off the wall.

You said


> A concern of the customers is that the paste will pass through the weave of the burlap and lose some of it's texture.


And they don't think paint will do that ????? Hmmmmmm


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Thanks for the input guys. Nice to have some reasurance on my thoughts on how to tackle this! 

I started hanging today & it went fine. The only glitch are the double cuts. Like I said in the first post, there is no backing so the burlap wants to frey & its a pain in the azz to make it look decent. Luckily the walls are all cut up, & the burlap is 7' wide, so I'll only have 2 seams to bust. 

Thanks again.


----------

